# Ersatztdisplay medion akoya p 6612



## danomat (29. März 2010)

such ein ersatzdisplay.  hab schon die üblichen gidf verdächtigen und ebay durch, nix gefunden.   das teil hat ein 16 zoll display was anscheinend nicht weit verbreitet ist.

das einzigste war ein sharp, was aber glaub ich nicht bei medion funktioniert und dazu auch noch 200 euro kostet.

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2010)

also, für weniger als ca. 200€ wird das eh nix... ^^  hast Du dich mal direkt an Medion gewandt?


----------



## danomat (30. März 2010)

das is nen kumpel seiner.  das war seine eigene schuld. display is komplett zersprungen. da läuft nix mit garantie. dachte das man evtl für 100 euro ein ersatz bekommt. aber für 200 rentiert sich das nicht.  
naja. ich werd bei ebay mal beobachten, evtl kommt ein defektes der gleichen sorte.

danke trotzdem


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (30. März 2010)

bei Medion nachfragen ob du nen Ersatzdisplay bei denen kaufen kannst... Nix Garantie


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2010)

ja, mit "an medion wenden" meinte ich nur, dass Du den preis da recherchierst 

aber 100€ wird das wohl nix, außer man findet zufällig bei ebay ne Auktion, wo einer zufällig so ein display verkauft, weil er sein notebook auschlachtet (ich hab zB das display meines samsung-notebooks separat verauft, weil das board defekt war und sich ne Reparatur nicht lohnte)

es gibt bei ebay aktuell auch ein paar displays für akoyas, aber keine in 16 zoll. Die würden dann auch schon für 80-100€ zu haben sein, aber ohne Einbau.


----------

